# Lake La Su An Wildlife Area Employee Retires after 30 Years of Service



## Ohio News RSS

*FINDLAY, OH*- Williams County resident, Doug Soards has recently retired after 30 years of dedicated service to the people of the State of Ohio according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), Division of Wildlife.​More...

More...


----------

